# Canon vs Sony mirrorless body



## falcnr (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi folks, 

I am considering buying a mirrorless body to use on a zhiyun or similar gimbal for portable videoing of people, close objects, street scene, places etc. I'd prefer to stick with Canon to use on my extensive lens collection but i hear Sony A7 Mk3 is supposed to be the most popular body for this purpose. I'd need a lens adapter of course. 

i do have a DX2 but can't see this being practical for holding on a 3 axis gimbal. Any advice or recommendations.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 26, 2019)

I used a 1DX2 on a Zhiyun crane 2 quite a bit and its a workout. Switched to a FujiFIlm X-T3 and my neck, shoulders and back are much happier. The X-T3 is able to do 4K60P the same as the 1DX2 and at a very similar sensor crop size. It's an all around great camera, in my opinion, if you can live with APS-C for stills. I don't think any of Sony's current offerings are comparable for video. Certainly not the A73.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 27, 2019)

Sony 4k video is only 100mbps, the Canon R is 450mbps.
My DJI Osmo Pocket is also 100mbps, and is difficult to grade as it falls apart whereas the 4k from the R is very solid.
Get an R, add one point of sharpness to the standard profile,get a wide angle lens, and you'll get great video out of it.
Certainly better than the Sony.
The flippy screen is also great for video.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 28, 2019)

IMO the slow readout and rolling shutter make the R unsuitable for most of my gimbal work. It's a great body for V-Log and tripod based "talking head" video but if you are doing quick pans or shooting moving subjects the rolling shutter can be pretty obvious. The 1DX2 and X-T3 have much faster sensors. Their measured rolling shutters are anywhere from 2-4 times faster than the R and they both do 4K60P which is handy to have on a gimbal. It also doesn't hurt that can get an X-T3 and the excellent 18-55 kit lens for less than what you'd pay for just the R body.

The R is evolving into a pretty good video cam but it's not the best tool for every job. 

The ability to use tracking AF/Face/Eye recognition with the R is a big advantage over the 1DX2 but I'd still go with a IDX2 on a gimbal if I had to chose between them.


----------

